# My experience with HGVC sales - will rescind



## Myxdvz (Apr 2, 2011)

Yesterday, 3/31 - we attended a presentation at the Parc Solail sales office.  I am already a DVC owner, and am looking for a non-Disney TS to supplement by DVC, preferably for one that has more choices closer to home (Chicago), and flexibility (points) to do daily bookings (instead of weekly).

So, at the HGVC office, I was prepared with my questions, mostly comparing what HGVC offers based on my experience with DVC, i.e., home resort, booking window, use year, MF, borrowing/banking/etc.  I also made up my mind NOT TO BUY that day because I know I need more time to research.  OK, so far I liked what I was hearing, although the sales person seemed to be selling for the RCI trade benefits than the HGVC itself.

Anyways, in the end - I asked for the materials I can go home with and they claim that I can't get any of the materials (they don't give them out), unless I say YES.  Which is confusing to me, since I asked - how do I research if I don't have any of your materials.  Mostly, I wanted to get out of there.  At DVC, I got the materials, and was able to walk away.  Any paperwork I needed to fill/sign was FedExed to me.

In contrast, I was given a hard sell - and once I confirmed that I still have the 10 day recission window, I finally agreed to buy so they will give me the materials and leave.  What surprised me afterwards is that they also do ALL paperwork, right there and then, so I wasted more time waiting for the QA person to be available and then sign all the papers (which they had to reprint multiple times due to wrong name/address).

Anyways, I finally got all paperwork but I still plan to rescind.  I do want to know all about HGVC since I like the Hilton brand, and they may be right for me.  Although, I don't necessarily think Orlando is the right home resort for me since I already own BLT.

Can someone help me with recission process for HGVC?  The only thing on the contract was:



> If the Purchaser decides to cancel this Contract, Purchaser must notify the Seller in writing of the intent to cencel.  Purchaser's notice of cancellation shall be effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to
> 
> Hilton Grand Vacations
> Attn:  Contract Services - Rescission
> ...



No mention of email address or fax or Certified Mail, etc.  Is it really this simple?


----------



## chriskre (Apr 2, 2011)

Mail it in with tracking so there is no doubt later.
Doesn't hurt to also email and fax it in.
You have to send back all the materials they gave you.

The guide you seek can be found here:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105710&highlight=hgvc+online+guide
http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg
There is a digital version and you can read it on your computer.

HGVC is a great system.  
I've only owned it for a year but am getting a lot of good use out of it staying within the club, but I live in Florida.  Not sure about where you live if it's worth it unless you go to Vegas and California alot.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 2, 2011)

I also own DVC also and find HGVC a nice compliment to DVC because there always seems to be Open Season availabililty in Orlando so when I'm out of DVC points I can always stay at HGVC.  :whoopie: 

It costs me way too many DVC points to stay in a 3 bedroom but can usually rent a 3 bedroom from HGVC very reasonably.  That way I stretch out my DVC points for studios and 1 bedrooms and when I'm going with lots of others we can still get a nice 3 bedroom.


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 4, 2011)

Sent the rescission letter today but can't find an email address or a fax #.

Do I just send it to their generic email and fax#?


----------



## Karen G (Apr 4, 2011)

Myxdvz said:


> Sent the rescission letter today but can't find an email address or a fax #.
> 
> Do I just send it to their generic email and fax#?


Did you send your letter "return receipt" with some type of tracking so that you have proof that you mailed it and will have proof that they received it when you get the card back?  There is no need to email or fax because they specifically put into the contract how you are to rescind--by mail to the address shown.


----------



## theo (Apr 5, 2011)

*Uhhh....*



Myxdvz said:


> No mention of email address or fax...."



There is "no mention of email or fax" for the simple reason that *neither one* meets or fulfills the specifically identified mechanism of sending notification of cancellation *by mail*, to a provided, specific address. 
There is also "no mention" of FedEx, carrier pigeon or smoke signals either, for the very same reason.     

Using certified mail (return receipt is irrelevant) is for your protection, generating hard copy, date stamped, in hand proof of mailing. It doesn't matter when received; the *mailing* (postmark) date prevails.


----------



## Patri (Apr 5, 2011)

But if you don't use certified, return receipt shows they received it, and date you sent it.


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 5, 2011)

I did send it via certified mail WITH return receipt.  So, I believe I can track it, I have the proof in the certified mail receipt when it was sent, and I expect to get the return receipt back with a signature when it gets delivered.

So, I'm covered, right?


----------



## rgong (Apr 5, 2011)

Myxdvz said:


> I did send it via certified mail WITH return receipt.  So, I believe I can track it, I have the proof in the certified mail receipt when it was sent, and I expect to get the return receipt back with a signature when it gets delivered.
> 
> So, I'm covered, right?



Yes, you should be fine. I purchased at Parc Soleil exactly 2 months earlier than you did, and rescinded on day 9 of the 10 day window after finding TUG. Sent my rescission letter to exactly the same address you did, by certified mail; also faxed it (there should have been a fax number on that page as well - in fact, in my contract, there were 4 sets of addresses and fax numbers for rescission depending on where you signed your contract). I got a call on my voicemail that same afternoon from the HGVC office (presumably to try to talk me out of it), and about a week later my deposit was credited back to me.


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 7, 2011)

Today, I got a call from the QA person who processed the papers at HGVC telling me that they have received the cancellation papers.

She wants me to call her back so they can process my refund.  Is this normal?

Good news is, they confirmed receipt.  Bad news is why does she want me to call?  Should I call back?  It's not the sales person but the QA person.  Will it be ok if I don't call back?


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 7, 2011)

The 2011 Member's Guide: http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=3

Whether you call 'em back or not, you'll be fine. By all accounts, they'll do the right thing and refund any $$ paid promplty, as long as you stand your ground.

Behind the facade of a cretinous sales team is a quality, consumer-friendly operation that is almost too flexible for its own good. Its online booking engine for HGVC resorts and portal for RCI reservations (w/no advance deposits) is nearly hotel-like.


----------



## rgong (Apr 7, 2011)

Myxdvz said:


> Today, I got a call from the QA person who processed the papers at HGVC telling me that they have received the cancellation papers.
> 
> She wants me to call her back so they can process my refund.  Is this normal?
> 
> Good news is, they confirmed receipt.  Bad news is why does she want me to call?  Should I call back?  It's not the sales person but the QA person.  Will it be ok if I don't call back?



I would say that it can't hurt to call back. How did you pay for your deposit? If it was by credit card, Hilton will simply credit it back, but if it was by some other means (e.g. check) they may legitimately want to know how to process the refund back to you. Don't forget it was the QA dept that processed and had you sign all the documents once the sales person had accomplished his/her task.

When I rescinded HGVC I also got a call from the QA dept (that went to voice mail on my cell phone as I was at work), and I actually did try to call back - and got the QA person's voice mail. I left a message and simply repeated my intention to rescind and stated they could call me if there were any problems. They never did call back after that, and my deposit was credited back to my CC in about a week to 10 days.

Like Talent says, if you do call back, simply hold your ground and stick to the topic at hand - processing the refund. You're rescinding, and nothing they say can or should change your mind. Good luck!


----------

